# Hitachi M12V2 vs M12VE



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey there- I am looking to get a high power plunge router and am leaning towards these two models due to features and price. With that said I am banging my head against a wall trying to figure out which model is 'better'. It seems like the v2 comes with a few more accessories, but ultimately they both seem very similar for about the same price. I am fine with the look of the v2 (I'm a function over form type of guy), but ultimately just want to get the best tool. Does anyone here have experience with both routers? Any thoughts that anyone might have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Kraken


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Whyat.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome Whyat.

Mike (a forum liaison) has seen and put his hands on more routers than just about anyone, hopefully he will see this thread and post his thoughts on them.


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome. The good news is I'm not in a super rush, so I'm looking forward to whatever insight I receive.

W


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wait for Mike's counsel. I bought a M12V2 in February and have not gotten comfortable with it. Not the tool's fault--i'm a novice who bought big and tried to use it my first hand-held. By the time i got a table i was hooked on my Bosch 1617 and okay with a PC 690. 

Other than the overpowering size and power in the hands of a novice, the only beef i've had in using it is that the collet doesn't like to let go of bits. That may be a missing retaining clip (not sure if there should be one but there's not, or it may benefit from a touch of 2000 grit love). Not being a go-to machine for me, i lose sight of that between uses--but i don't think that's a common issue so that may not be a stopper either.

The M12V2 will probably go on the "for sale" list at some point this winter. I think it would make a great table router...but me and her didn't get off on the right foot!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I love my Hitachis. I have an M12V, an M12V2, and an M12 VC. Excellent routers with speed control, soft start, and a 5 year warranty. They are also very reasonably priced. Very hard to go wrong.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whyat, over the years there has been a lot of discussion about the Hitachi M12V routers, and to make matters difficult they used the M12 prefix on a 1-1/2 hp 1617 clone as well as the big 3-1/4 hp models.(See photos) The early seasons of The Router Workshop TV show on PBS featured the Hitachi M12V routers. They are work horse models and still very popular. The M12V2 model resulted in a lot of "Transformers" jokes and caused one forum member to quit. This was the first of the big Hitachi routers to offer the dust collection accessory shown in the photo. I have not had my hands on the M12VE but I am sure it is a capable router.

The best advice I have to offer is to get one in your hands and try the controls and see how it feels to you. This holds true regardless of the brand. Don't get sucked in by hp claims, go by the amps rating of the routers. IE.. the 3-1/4 hp PC 7518 draws 15 amps the same as the 2.3 hp rated Bosch MR23 routers. If you do the math you will find out the MR23 is being pretty honest about it. Nobody can tell you which router will feel best to you and the simple truth is they all work and none of them are perfect.


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses everyone. I am going to see if I can get my hands on both models and give them a whirl. It seems like the v2 had some long term problems with the micro adjust knob. Both seem to have finicky collets, but I'll bet I could deal with that.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Whyat I have the MV12, actually two of them because I burned out the speed controller on one and now only use it with an aftermarket controller. I use mine exclusively in a table and I can't say enough good things about it. If you plan on using a table then get the most powerful one you can find. If you are not sure if you will be using a table or free hand try to imagine what you will be doing then decide if it can be done on a table. Most times you can get away with a lighter duty router if you are doing handheld work.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Mike said:


> and to make matters difficult they used the M12 prefix on a 1-1/2 hp 1617 clone as well as the big 3-1/4 hp models. .


Mike, I think "Mnemonics" are used in Hitachi Router Model Numbers.
(Correct me if I am wrong)
Hitachi's "M12" just means Metric 12.7mm (1/2") or 12.0mm collet
Hitachi's "M8" just means metric 8mm collet - or adapted to use with smaller 1/4" collet
V = variable speed, S=single speed
2 = 2nd generation, E= Elu style (Elu invented "Plunge" Router) , C=Carter style (Carter invented "Fixed based" Routers).

K means Kit
KM12VC means KIT form of 12.7mm collet, variable speed, Carter style (fixed base) router supplied with a plunge base in the kit.

Austalian Version of M12VE is M12VE/H1 - H1 is for 240V and 10A Australian Plug, 18mm Guide bush


Before M12, Hitachi did made a single speed router called TR12 (Trimmer-Router with 12mm collet)
British Version of M12VE is M12VE/J1 - J1 is for 230V with 13A British Plug, 30mm guide bush

There is no mnemomics or code for HP (horse power) included in the models.

Reuel


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

mgmine- I am planning on doing a lot of table work which is why I am leaning towards one of the higher power models. I currently have a low end Ryobi and it struggles in most situations.

I received a very generous offer from a board user to try a v2 in Indiana. Unfortunately I don't have enough posts yet to reply to private messages, but I live in the Pac NW so the distance is unrealistic- but I really appreciate the offer.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

You're welcome. Wouldn't be worth round trip shipping unless you were just going to buy it. 

Get your 10 posts so you can post pictures of your projects!!


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Earl.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reuel, I am clueless as to how Hitachi goes about naming their products. None of their products seem to be original designs but copies of other brands successful products. I can say that any tool I have ever tried by Hitachi performs well and they are usually good value for the money.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> The M12V2 model resulted in a lot of "Transformers" jokes and caused one forum member to quit. This was the first of the big Hitachi routers to offer the dust collection accessory shown in the photo. I have not had my hands on the M12VE but I am sure it is a capable router.


Hi Mike

If you've used the M12V2 did you find it large. I'm used to using Elu/DW 1/2in routers when I was usinf the Hitachi on a job a few years back it struck me as being one of the biggest routers I'd ever handled. Maybe it was just the styling. It does seem that the M12VE is pretty much a restyle of the M12V2, perhaps with the intension of making it look a bit less like a trainer? Either way it is currently the cheapest "quality" 1/2in router available in the UK



greenacres2 said:


> Other than the overpowering size and power _(of the M12V2)_ in the hands of a novice......


That's something I tend to forget when we're discussing routers because I handle large (1800 watt+/16 Amp+) routers a lot of the time when I'm routing, but you're right to point out that anything with that amount of power is inevitably going to be big and hefty and might prove a tad scary to use in the hands of a novice without instruction

Regards

Phil


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on the m12ve. I should be getting it in a few days. Quite excited. I'll let people know my impression once it arrives and I have some time to play with it.

Whyat


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats Whyat!! Always feels good to get the decision part out of the way.


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

OK- my first M12VE arrived with a broken collet. No fun, but it happens. I returned it to Amazon for a new one and so far I am loving it. Smooth, powerful, straight forward. I cut my first real dados ever with it this week and they look great. I'll be making some shaker doors in a few weeks. Looking forward to more play time.


----------



## max l (May 17, 2007)

Reuel, thanks for the code. I have the M12V and a new M12VE and am happy to know the threads are the same as I plan to add an Eliminator chuck to both as they are solely used as table mounts.
As a regular reader and rare commentator, I thank you all for the forum!


----------



## Cordyline (Sep 7, 2014)

Well I have finally bought my first Router
I went for the Hitachi M12VE; will be used for under table - I recently bought a nice Trend Craftsman on eBay, freehand routing will come too
The Achilles heel of this Router is definitely the collet, mine arrived separate from the tightening nut - it should be clipped in
The quarter inch collet looks good with plenty metal
The half inch collet looks somewhat flimsy by comparison; time will tell
No trouble drilling and fitting to table. Bits can be changed over the table quite easily
Is it possible to remove the plunge springs for table use ?
It seems quite a physical effort to hold the router up when altering depth etc
Is the use of a scissor jack frowned on to raise and lower the Router ?
All in all I am pleased with this model and look forward to making things for our small garden
I am not allowed to post the link to scissor jack


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you plan to keep it under the table then remove the springs. You only need them for plunging. I have a V2 that allows you to take the threaded rod out of gear by using a half round nut against it. If the VE has that feature and you leave out of gear then the scissor jack would work. Other members have posted about using one. I don't remember how detailed any of the posts were or if there pictures but if you searched "scissor jack" on the forum it should easily pick those posts out.


----------



## Cordyline (Sep 7, 2014)

Bought the scissor jack yesterday, it lifts the router quite easily with the springs left in

Can't decide what the case is made of; will it stand up to pressure lifting on a regular basis ?
I could make a Heath Robinson affair to lift the router from below the handles but prefer not to if at all possible


----------

